# Cup/drive/dead center frugal :D



## beamer (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey everyone. I just finished watching Alan Lacer's amazing skew videos and now I need a cup center! Trouble is, I could make diamonds outta coal i'm so tight... I'd like to find a nice low price on a cup center. 

So far in my searching, i've only found the Oneway Safety Drive center   even available. Best price on that that I could find so far is $37. Anyone know of a better deal anywhere? 

I'll be surfing ebay and a few other places, but thought I'd ask here if anyone knows of a different brand that may be cheaper, too? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chigdon (Dec 4, 2006)

This is smaller than the cup centers you are talking about so I don't know if this will work for you.  This is basically the same set up as the set from Sorby (but a lot cheaper):

http://www.jlindustrial.com/catalog/product.jsp?id=RTC-49904B&origin=SEARCH:KEYWORD&backtosearchpage=Y


----------



## beamer (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks Chris! I am actually hoping to find a dead center to use in the headstock. The link you posted looks like it's a live center (rotating). I'm good in that department, but thanks for the assist!


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 4, 2006)

Is this the type of thing you are looking for??




<br />


http://www.pennstateind.com/store/lcentss11.html


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 5, 2006)

If it's a MT-1 I have one you can have. The only catch is you need to get a center pin for it. I know they are replacable, but I don't have the MT-1 anymore and never looked into finding a new tip. I think it just pushes into the body.

BTW, you might be able to get a drill bit shank to fit the socket, cut it down and use a file to sharpen it to a point. []


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 5, 2006)

It sounds like you have your terms mixed up either that or I misunderstood what you are looking for.
I always thought a cup center was a non rotating piece for the tailstock.
From your subsequest post it sounds like you aerw looking for a "steb type" center for the drive end.
This is a tip I picked up on another site.
It was reccomended to pick up a cup center that was available from Sears.
take a small dremel bit and grind some"scallops" ion the edge of the cup.
The poster of that thread said it worked great and the cost was under $10.00


----------



## Mudder (Dec 5, 2006)

Let me look when I get home this evening, I might have something that can help you.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 5, 2006)

The center point of the stub center is on a spring and recedes into the barrel when you tighten down on the tail stock.

While grinding scallops on a $10 cup center is a good idea it really doesn't work the same.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 5, 2006)

It doesn't have the price tag of a steb center either.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 5, 2006)

A cup center is a rotating center for the tailstock.
I think what you are looking for is a drive for the headstock.
Check out the Grizzly catalog. About $5.00 there.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Dec 5, 2006)

I believe he is look for a cheaper version of http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/graphics/00000001/112608-img.jpg


----------



## beamer (Dec 5, 2006)

YES! Kevin's on it ... that's what i'm after. 

I'm sorry I didn't clarify. I have become painfully aware of an odd disparity in terminology for this specific item. Kevin's right on. I have heard of eagle's trick and that's exactly what i'm hoping to do, as well. The scallop trick was something Alan Lacer mentions in his videos, which I think i've heard about at least one other place, too. Maybe from eagle!

Thanks Mudder! I'm using a #2MT - but I also have an adaptor that would allow me to use a #1MT in a pinch.

I appreciate everyone's help. I've seen a couple elsewhere, but they seem to be tougher to find than I expected. I haven't been able to locate one at sears, yet. But it looks like Delta offers a similar item, but for more than the Oneway.

I apologize for not being quite so clear. I'm hoping to practice my skew work with this and i've had other needs for a slippery drive before and I went and sold the #1MT one I had, doh! Murphy needs to be beaten soundly with a blunt instrument.


----------



## Mudder (Dec 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beamer_
> <br />
> 
> Thanks Mudder! I'm using a #2MT - but I also have an adaptor that would allow me to use a #1MT in a pinch.



This is what I have.... It's a #2 taper. If your interested please email me through the forum and we'll come to terms.














I'm open to a trade if money is tight. This is one that sears used to sell for about 12 bucks IIRC


----------



## beamer (Dec 6, 2006)

EXACTLY what i wanted. Email sent. THANK YOU!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 6, 2006)

What Mudder showed is a cup center. It is for the tailstock. And they come in a wide range of prices. About $5.00 from Grizzly and up to the "Oh, my gosh" range for European made.


----------



## Mudder (Dec 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />What Mudder showed is a cup center. It is for the tailstock. And they come in a wide range of prices. About $5.00 from Grizzly and up to the "Oh, my gosh" range for European made.



They are also used as "safety centers" Many turning instructors will start their students with them. You might want to have a look at Alan Lacers skew video. It really helps get a student to not be afraid of the "catches" when using a skew.

Also; I don't believe that Grizzly sells these anymore. They do sell a Cup live center for $7.50 though.


----------



## beamer (Dec 6, 2006)

Yep, that's been my experience, too. Lotsa cup live centers, not really many cup dead centers, tho.


----------

